# Burgers and Fries



## LarryWolfe (Jul 15, 2011)

Last nights burgers and grilled russett potatoes


----------



## bbquzz (Jul 15, 2011)

Looks great Larry, like the potato idea.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 15, 2011)

Grilled taters are fries? FAIL!


----------



## muddave (Jul 15, 2011)

Looks awesome to me


----------



## Vermin999 (Jul 15, 2011)

Fine looking meal, especially those taters!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 15, 2011)

Taters looked even better than the burger! Excellent!


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Jul 15, 2011)

I'd eat at least two servings of that!  Lookin good.




			
				Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Grilled taters are fries? FAIL!


I thought you were "outa here"?


----------



## Don Cash (Jul 15, 2011)

Beautimus! Love everything about that...even if the fries weren't fried.


----------



## JIMMYJAM (Jul 16, 2011)

Looks great Larry, Wii, burger and fries sounds like a good night to me


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 16, 2011)

Well the only thing missing here is cherry pies to complete the lyrics to the song. Whuts up with that? Think I seen one of them green and red plates somewhere before. McDonalds maybe? Looks excellent. As I tell the Little Bride fairly frequent..You may not look like much but you are a good cook.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 16, 2011)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Grilled taters are fries? FAIL!



Go make a pizza!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 16, 2011)

Pay no attention to the man behind the Fail .... it looks good to me.


----------



## john pen (Jul 17, 2011)

Should we be asking for a pic of Larry with the food ? I'm just saying... Oh wait, no, he'll prob be half naked.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 17, 2011)

john pen said:
			
		

> Should we be asking for a pic of Larry with the food ? I'm just saying... Oh wait, no, he'll prob be half naked.


No need for a picture of Larry with the good. He doesn't go around telling bull$hit around here.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 17, 2011)

'cept about this new girlfriend.

no girlfriend....enjoy your hand.


----------



## BigAL (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks great, LW!  Those taters sure look good.


----------



## bknox (Jul 21, 2011)

Excellent! Dude you make the monster burgers.


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Jul 22, 2011)

I feel inspired to slice some TATERS and grill some home-fries!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well we can only hope he ain't swapping wee wee pics with Brett Farve...or whutever is his name.


----------



## bknox (Jul 25, 2011)

The burger and the grilled tater fries all looks great from here. No additional images required.


----------



## john pen (Jul 26, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":1uct7jgd]Should we be asking for a pic of Larry with the food ? I'm just saying... Oh wait, no, he'll prob be half naked.


No need for a picture of Larry with the good. He doesn't go around telling bull$hit around here.[/quote:1uct7jgd]
 :roll:  :roll:  :roll:


----------



## MI Smoke (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice lookiin burgs and fries Larry    
Did u parboil the tators first?   Can u give a little info on them- prep and cook times?  
Thanks


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Jul 26, 2011)

Taters look really good..........


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 27, 2011)

MI Smoke said:
			
		

> Nice lookiin burgs and fries Larry
> Did u parboil the tators first?   Can u give a little info on them- prep and cook times?
> Thanks



No parboiling.  I simply sprinkled with EVOO, granulated garlic, salt and pepper.  Cooked indirect for approximately 25 minutes, until tender and golden brown.


----------



## Toby Keil (Jul 27, 2011)

Vermin999 said:
			
		

> Fine looking meal, especially those taters!!!!



Ditto what Vermin said!


----------

